# iPod touch wird nicht erkannt - gelöst, kann geschlossen werden



## lazy (23. Februar 2010)

*iPod touch wird nicht erkannt - gelöst, kann geschlossen werden*

Hallo,

ich habe heute meinen iPod touch bekommen den ich hier über PCGHx gekauft hab. Wenn ich ihn am PC einstecke kommt garnichts. Ich habe ihn unter Windwos 7 angeschlossen und unter Ubuntu, bei beiden kommt keine Meldung, der Gerätemanager unter Win7 zeigt ihn auch nicht an, am iPod tut sich auch nichts. Ich kann ihn über USB anschließen und gleichzeitig benutzen. 

Itunes ist auf dem Windows PC installiert, zeigt aber auch keinen iPod an  Was kann ich machen?

MfG, lazy


----------



## AdeE (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod touch wird nicht erkannt*

Tag,

hast du mal einen Rest versucht (Home + Standbytaste für 5-7 sek.)?


----------



## lazy (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod touch wird nicht erkannt*

Ja habe ich gerade versucht geht auch nicht   Also er startet dann zwar neu und zeigt auch das logo relativ lange aber er wird nicht erkannt, auch unter XP wird garnichts angezeigt im Windows


----------



## AdeE (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod touch wird nicht erkannt*

Tag,

dass er bei Windows nichts anzeigt ist wohl normal. Bei mir sehe ich den IPod auch nie (Explorer, Gerätemanager, etc.) - nur wenn man Bilder auf dem IPod hat, kann man über den Arbeitsplatz darauf zugreifen. Mal gucken ob ich noch irgendwo was dazu finde.

BTW: Heute ist anscheinend kein guter Tag für IPod's. Meiner braucht schon gute 6 min. für 40% Backup O_o


----------



## lazy (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod touch wird nicht erkannt*

Das klingt ja nicht so toll  Hab einen Monat auf das Ding gewartet und jetzt das^^

Aber er müsste doch bei itunes irgendeine Meldung geben oder? Muss ich den bei itunes irgendwie einbinden?


----------



## AdeE (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod touch wird nicht erkannt*

Tag,

ich schließe ihn über USB an und starte dann iTunes. Er erkennt ihn automatisch und fängt mit dem Backup an. Andersherum (iTunes dann IPod an USB) geht bei mir aber auch.

Edit: Laut einem anderen Forum:

1. iPod an PC anschließen (wird nicht erkannt!!!)
2. iPod zurücksetzen (ca. 7 sec. Menü + Standby drücken)
3. Warten bis iPod wieder an ist
4. Jetzt wird er wieder erkannt!!!
(Wenn es noch nicht klappt, einfach 2. wiederholen)

Edit2: ggf. hilft auch das:

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1369?viewlocale=de_DE&locale=de_DE


----------



## lazy (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod touch wird nicht erkannt*

Bin dabei iTunes zu deinstallieren und werde es dann nochmal neu installieren, hoffentlich klappt das dann!


----------



## lazy (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod touch wird nicht erkannt*

Hat auch nicht geklappt, ich werde wohl morgen mal zu Gravis gehen und nachfragen was da los ist....


----------



## lazy (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod touch wird nicht erkannt*

Noch eine Frage: Ins Wlan komme ich mit dem Ding rein, wenn ich Apps installieren möchte muss ich das Passwort für die Email Adresse des Vorgängers eingeben - wie melde ich das jetzt auf mich um?


----------



## midnight (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod touch wird nicht erkannt*

Du musst dir einen neuen Account erstellen, das kannst du dann bei Einstellungen -> Store einrichten.
Übrigens: Doppel- und Trippleposts sind nicht gern gesehen, nutz doch einfach den Editieren-Button 

so far


----------



## Axi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod touch wird nicht erkannt*

Geh in den Appstore ganz normal rein, geh dann auf der Highlight seite ganz runter, klick da auf den Acc von dem Vorgänger und klick dann einfach auf abmelden. Nun müsstest du dich dann selber anmelden können.


----------



## lazy (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod touch wird nicht erkannt*

Danke euch beiden, hab bisher nur immer etwas gehabt wo ich Kreditkartennummer und so angeben musste . War heute im Laden und habe mir ein neues Kabel gekauft, damit geht er jetzt


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod touch wird nicht erkannt*

So: Einen iTunes App Store-Account ohne Kreditkarte erstellen machst du dir einen Account ohne Kreditkarte. Im iPod gibst du dann deine Mail Adresse und dein Itunes store Passwort ein.


----------



## lazy (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: iPod touch wird nicht erkannt*

Danke, da habe ich auch schon geschaut aber irgendwie wurde bei mir dieser Button "Keine" nicht angezeigt. Ich bin dann auf ein Gratis App gegangen hab installieren geklickt und dann den neuen Account erstellt, da ging das dann 

Danke dir nochmal, ich denke hier kann dann geschlossen werden...


----------

